# Location is everything



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

if your after the Silver King. Yesterday they were spotted by my friend Capt Bill while he was cruising south near the 9 mile natural resources boundary. His heading out of the jetties was near 180" around 6 pm.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

September....SLP....AT, or within 100 yds. or so of the old water tower....incoming tide at night....wade to third bar with a whole whiting....fire it out there and wait!!!!


----------

